# Anyone move from a v-rocker to a flying-v?



## andy_d (Jan 14, 2011)

I'm more than likely going to buy a new board for the 2012 season as I put some damage into my V-Rocker in Chile last month. Curious if anyone made the move and felt like it was the right one.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

what boards exactly are you talking about... and why must you stick with Burton tech?


----------



## andy_d (Jan 14, 2011)

I don't know. Main reason would be that I have EST bindings and have no plans of buying new ones this year. And it's convenient I guess.

This is what I have now...

Burton Process V-Rocker Snowboard | Men's

What I'm thinking about getting...

Custom Flying V Snowboard | Burton Snowboards


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

What's your riding style? It's kind of a jump between the Process and Custom


----------



## andy_d (Jan 14, 2011)

I have very little interest in doing park. I like cruising / powder riding. I was thinking the flying v would be a good in between the camber and rocker so that...

I have better response when carving on groomers

Handle powder close to my v-rocker

maybe some minor jumping

My only real experience riding is on the rocker. I was on a LTR board about 2 times before I bought all my gear. I've gotten a lot of comments from people that I got a board that's more for the west coast (I live in NYC) because it doesn't handle so well on groomers. I don't really think it did a great job of holding edges. It is my first year of snowboarding so who knows if my own skills had anything to do with it. I've been thinking about holding off till I can demo gear so I can feel the difference


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Sounds like you'd love a Sherlock. It's made for popping rollers in deep snow and cruising the mtn.


----------



## andy_d (Jan 14, 2011)

Ok cool. I'll read up on it. Out of curiosity, why did you go with Sherlock over the Custom Flying V?


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

The Custom has just never been a fun board for me. The Sherlock has a little bit mellower version of FlyinV compared to the Custom, it just made it more fun.


----------



## andy_d (Jan 14, 2011)

Thanks for the feedback Nivek. I looked into it a bit yesterday and I'm still torn between the Custom Flying V and the Sherlock. I think I'm going to do everything I can to be sure that I get to demo before making a decision.

The features on both boards seem great and hard to pick between the two. If anything, I wasn't looking to go up in size of board. Something I would have to do with the Sherlock. Wish the 154 wasn't purple! but oh well.


----------



## Dano (Sep 16, 2009)

Can't say about the v-rocker but I rode the Custom flying V last year and I'm getting rid of it for most likely the c2btx of the t.rice. It had very poor edge hold on hardpack, it was a bit unstable when bombing, and it was squirrelly when forced to do cat tracks. It wasn't all bad though. This board was surfy and fun in fresh and/or loose snow, easy on you when riding switch, and it was forgiving on squirrelly landings. I've also noticed that after a couple seasons the screws on my EST bindings have become almost unreliable.


----------



## Karasene (Oct 20, 2010)

Dano said:


> Can't say about the v-rocker but I rode the Custom flying V last year and I'm getting rid of it for most likely the c2btx of the t.rice. It had *very poor edge hold on hardpack*, *it was a bit unstable when bombing*, and it was *squirrelly* when forced to do cat tracks. It wasn't all bad though. This board was surfy and fun in fresh and/or loose snow, easy on you when riding switch, and it was forgiving on squirrelly landings. I've also noticed that after a couple seasons the screws on my EST bindings have become almost unreliable.


Wow glad to see its not just me that thinks this!!! I demoed the women's flying V in March and you pretty much took the words right out of my mouth on how I thought it handled.. the edge hold was nothing compared to my C2BTX (which I LOVE) and "squirrelly" is exactly the way the board felt when bombing at high speed.. I rode it most the day thinking I just had to get use to the V tech but decided by the end that the board wasn't for me and went back to enjoying the diversity of my Mervin board. ...damn selling it for a new board this season is gunna suck.. but practical. 


Andy.. how did you like Chile? First year riding and of all places to wreck your board you wrecked it in Chile!? Wtf.


----------



## andy_d (Jan 14, 2011)

Funny that you two have very similar thoughts on how feel about my v-rocker. I think I'm going to have to demo the boards along with trying a Custom X as well. Maybe it just makes more sense for me to get on a camber board

Karasene: The board might be ok actually. I was giving it a look earlier. I'm going to take it to a local shop when the season starts up again for repair.

As for Chile, I was doing backcountry at Ski Arpa. They had a good base but they just literally opened the mountain when we there. Not enough snow to cover up the rocks in all areas. If you wandered off to the sides, you can end up hitting rocks and go flying. There was one hit though that I managed to board through but it left a good dent in the board. 

Might be repairable but if it isn't that day of boarding more than made up for the potential loss of the board. The whole experience was awe-inspiring. Everyone in my group felt the same way.

The resort mountains were pretty great too but they relied too much on J-Bars and T-Bars. I refused to get on any more t-bars when I fell and got bruised from it. I wasn't able to keep up with most the group because of it. Don't think I would go again unless I mastered t-bars lol


----------



## Dano (Sep 16, 2009)

CustomX is an awesome board! Speed and handling like a Ferrari and damp as hell


----------



## Reede (Feb 16, 2009)

andy_d said:


> Ok cool. I'll read up on it. Out of curiosity, why did you go with Sherlock over the Custom Flying V?


The Sherlock is a little bit softer and WAY more fun to ride. I have a sherlock and absolutely love it, it floats well in powder, has heaps of pop and dampens harsh landings amazingly well. My sherlock has relegated my (regular) Custom to the board that I loan out to mates who don't have their own.

Sherlock for sure. Best quiver killer i've owned, its basically replaced both my all mountain and powder boards.


----------



## andy_d (Jan 14, 2011)

Ok thanks guys!! I'm definitely going to hit up demos as quickly as the season starts up again to try out the different boards.


----------

